# The mightiest



## LMatt88

Would plain "maximus" be a good translation for the mightiest?. What if I wanted to add "of all" as well? thanks!.


----------



## lingobingo

A widely quoted Latin maxim (Sallust, _Jugurtha_, X.vi):

_Nam concordia parvae res crescunt, discordia maxumae dilabuntur._
For harmony makes small states great, while discord undermines the mightiest empires.


----------



## lingobingo

From a parallel text (Ovid):

… and countless others of which mightiest of all the Danube refuses, O Nile, to yield to thee.
_… innumerique alii, quos inter maximus omnes cedere Danuvius se tibi, Nile, negat._


----------



## Cagey

How do you want to use this? 

Is it part of a sentence or maxim?

Who or what does this describe?


----------



## LMatt88

Cagey said:


> How do you want to use this?
> 
> Is it part of a sentence or maxim?
> 
> Who or what does this describe?


 
It's refering to a god (among many)


----------



## Scholiast

saluete omnes amici!

If it's, or he's, the most powerful god (among many), why not _potentissimus_?

Σ


----------



## wandle

LMatt88 said:


> What if I wanted to add "of all" as well?


The Romans called the king of the gods _Iuppiter optimus maximus_: 'Jupiter best and greatest'.

You could say _omnium maximus_: '[name of god] greatest of all'


----------



## LMatt88

Thanks everybody!


----------

